# Any male rats in NC?



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I fear my older rat Loki is coming to the end of his life. He is very ill and even if he does come back from this he's old around 3 yrs or older so he likely wouldn't have more than a few months left. His cage mate Thor I know will be very lonely without him when he's gone so I've been trying to find a breeder and none of them are still in business anymore. So does anyone know where I can get a young rat in NC? I would really like to be able to pick one out like from a litter. I really want a different looking rat. Can anyone help me find one? Or maybe be willing to help transport one from further away?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Recently about 30 something rats were rescued from NC  https://www.facebook.com/groups/333825680123352/


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

oh wow. o.o Thanks! hahac:


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of anymore? The rats all 34 of them are REW. not that there's anything wrong with that it's just not what I want


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

We have a few others (there's a file in the group with all the rats for adoption listed) but they are females. We have several also available in SC, Or I know of a breeder in NC though I don't know if she's good or not but if you want more info I can give it to you


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah I noticed they were girls I looked earlier. I'd really rather not go to another state unless there is nothing here. I want to check here first and if I can't find anything I'll look in other surrounding states


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Can u get to Fayettville? Two boys are listed at Cumberland County Animal Services


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes i can! William is on my list to go look at I just wish they hadbetter pictures of them I can't tell if he's actually grey or minkish but I am very much considering him


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah u know who I mean then  Be nice to follow his story although I hope Loki's time isn't over yet.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes c: yes I do. Did you help rescue him or something? Do you know his story? Can you tell what color he is? I hope so too but he is around 3+ so he's had a good long life with me atleast


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't really give his history. I can't have any more rats at this time, so I try to help by looking for rats to sponsor. I found him through petfinder.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Why not? what do you mean by sponser? (sorry I'm just super nosey I don't mean to pry or be rude or anything)


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah. See I never met him in person, but if you search on petfinder.com u can look up rats. U can click the sponsor link and donate money that goes to help that rat. Since I can't save more lives directly I help that way when I can.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh! hahayeah i know about pet finder not the sponsor button though but that's super cool. That's how I found william haha c: That's so cool! I wish had the money to do that stuff. Between two rats and a dog and my love of food I had just enough to get by


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I can't give much, but here and there when i can.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

that's really sweet of you


----------

